# Where do you store your kitchen stuff?



## CWS4322 (Apr 22, 2012)

Like many people, I do not have a kitchen that was designed to accommodate all my kitchen stuff. I do, however, have a full basement (this is at the house in the city). I lived in that house for a number of years, and then got this idea I wanted to live at the farm, so rented the house out. Well, as much as I love the farm, it is a bit removed from my life and so have decided to return to the city property (which is rural, so the chickens can come with me). Instead of returning all my kitchen stuff to the kitchen, I've decided that the 20 qt. stock pot and the others, turkey roaster, roaster ovens (that would be 2), the crockpots, ice cream maker, meat grinder, bread machine, electric wok, tomato press, apple peeler, spiroli, etc. can live on shelves in the basement. In the kitchen, I am keeping the stuff I use regularly--food processor, stand mixer--it is too heavy to lug up and downstairs. Where do y'all find space for the things you don't use all the time? (And, given that the basement is empty except for the shelves I've installed, I have about 1300 sq. feet for kitchen gadgets!) I don't know why I didn't think of this before...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2012)

Aside from the kitchen cabinets, I have a 6-foot tall cabinet in a half bath off the kitchen (see Kitchen Aid mixer story)and steel shelving in the basement where I keep equipment and food items.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2012)

I have an outdoor storage house with lots of shelves.  I store oversize and seldom used cooking equipment out there along with extra pantry items.  I love being able to take advantage of grocery sales.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have wire shelves in what would be the dining area that hold my appliances, my freezer is in the same room along with the canned goods pantry.  The microwave is on the shelves and the only appliance that is plugged in.  My "coffee, toaster bar" is on a roll around counter in the dining area, too.

We don't eat in the dining area...


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a small kitchen (7'X8') so I found a space between the foyer closet and the wall next to the kitchen to fit a 4 shelf bookcase where I keep my roasting pan, muffin tin, and extras like spare coffee, extra jar of mayo, sugar, extra creamer (I don't ever want to run out of makings for my morning coffee).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I have a small kitchen (7'X8') so I found a space between the foyer closet and the wall next to the kitchen to fit a 4 shelf bookcase where I keep my roasting pan, muffin tin, and extras like spare coffee, extra jar of mayo, sugar, extra creamer (I don't ever want to run out of makings for my morning coffee).



7 foot by 8 inches...that is small.  I thought mine was tiny...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 22, 2012)

CWS --  I am glad to read the girls are moving back into town with you.  I was afraid they might come along for the ride,  only freezer bag style.      Did you know in Mpls it is legal to grow chickens in an enclosed back yard. Family a block away from me has chickenwire fence  and nylyon netting across the top  And a cute chicken house next to their garage.  Shade tree for their girls too. 

I am blessed with a kitchen with Many cupboards, so most things are stacked away, out of sight. I have one cupboard I call the Den of Useless Gadgets and Never open it-- the pasta maker, tortilla press, french fry cutter ( why?  I have a sharp knife !).  That cupboard is right next to the Tupperware Cupboard with mix and match and missing bowls or covers.   I keep my canning jar kettle, turkey roaster and a humongous stock pot in a cupboard in the basement.  The cupboard shelves are full, so there must be other equipment not used very often, probably an extra waffle iron or two. My too heavy juicer sits on the shop bench with a pillow case dust cover.  I keep threatening myself I am going to use it right there, but I do lug it upstairs ervery once in a while.   The basement double cupboard with doors was built by a prev. owner, is quite handy and the back of it, floor to ceiling,  serves as a wall separating the laundry room from the furnace room.  I put in a shop bench when I first moved in, but really,  I prefer the workshop I built in my garage  ( more room) for doing projects.   The other half of the basement is a "family room" or rec - room.  I have the freezer plugged in there, otherwise that half of the basement is EMPTY>>> Even after many years.  Yay!!! 

PS -- I did Not go to any estate sales all winter and did Not buy anything new to lug home.   Double Yay!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2012)

We have a full, unfinished basement where, for years, I grew orchids, along with all my flowers and veggies from seed under growlights on huge steel shelf units.  I don't do that anymore.  Now the shelves act as a pantry and wine cellar. I have a big wardrobe where I store housepaints, brushes, and other stuff.  Part of the basement is used for canning supplies, canned goods, roasters, apple slicers, juicers,  etc.  The rest of the space is still used for my woodworking shop.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 7 foot by 8 inches...that is small.  I thought mine was tiny...



Okay, Miss Smarty Pants!  Brat!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We don't eat in the dining area...


Kinda guessed that!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 22, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Aside from the kitchen cabinets, I have a 6-foot tall cabinet in a half bath off the kitchen (see Kitchen Aid mixer story)and steel shelving in the basement where I keep equipment and food items.


I was trying to avoid rubbing in what happens when a KA mixer is dropped on a toilet....no toilet in the area where I've put the shelves, no threat of damage to toilet or kitchen gadget in the basement...and I didn't mention the 3 freezers and the extra fridge...I considered using the small room (8 x 8 ft) that is between the family room and the kitchen as a pantry--decided I'd rather use it as a library since I have 1000 cookbooks to store...


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I was trying to avoid rubbing in what happens when a KA mixer is dropped on a toilet....no toilet in the area where I've put the shelves, no threat of damage to toilet or kitchen gadget in the basement...and I didn't mention the 3 freezers and the extra fridge...I considered using the small room (8 x 8 ft) that is between the family room and the kitchen as a pantry--decided I'd rather use it as a library since I have 1000 cookbooks to store...



Show-off!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 22, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Show-off!


That house is way too big for one person--but I have admit, I've missed my wall-to-wall closet (complete with dressers, etc.). I'll have to take a picture of it....I am a built-in type of person and have a craftsman who can build what I want....otherwise, I couldn't afford any of this! And, I have way too much stuff....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Okay, Miss Smarty Pants!  Brat!



That's me!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2012)

Not long after Glenn and I got married, he built me a "pot locker" in the utility room just off the kitchen for all my cookware and baking pans.  It's floor to ceiling shelves and is about 8 feet across.  It's nearly 2 feet deep and I love it.

In the same room, just across from that new storage closet is a standard closet, with a 36-inch door.  It's a deep closet and the shelves in it are almost 3-feet deep.  Those shelves contain all our electric countertop appliances such as crock-pots, ice cream maker, waffle irons (there are 5 of various types), hand mixer, contact grills, etc.

I have our KitchenAid mixer on a counter in the kitchen, as well as our coffee maker, blender and Cuisinart.  The stick blender and electric knife are wall-mounted.

A year ago Glenn built a 10' x 16' storage room on our 60-foot-long rear porch.  That houses seldom used pots and pans, all our canning equipment and seasonal dishware, along with my huge collection of cookie cutters.  Our second refrigerator and a large upright freezer is also there.

We also store our cases of paper towels, our supply of 1-gallon jugs of homemade laundry detergent, and all the jars of vegetables, fruits and jams and jellies that I can from our garden.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Kinda guessed that!


----------



## bakechef (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a tiny enclosed square kitchen and I love it.

When we bought the place, I needed a space to use as an "equipment pantry", and the only way that this kitchen would work for me is to have the equipment pantry.  I converted the coat closet right across from one of the kitchen doors into the equipment pantry, that's where all of the pots and pans and small appliances go along with some canned goods.  It's small, so I have to keep it organized.

To the left if the door frame are shallow shelves for canned and dry goods.






it is small, so I have to cull it once a year.  I am getting ready to do it again, then I can make space for new things!  I buy no new cookware or appliance unless it has a space in there!

I keep the freezer in the basement in a closet built under the stairs, out of site.  In that closet I also keep all of my cake boxes and boards.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 22, 2012)

I live in an apartment, and the kitchen is small.  I don't know the dimensions off-hand.  Each cupboard has its own purpose... canned goods/etc, pans, plates, glasses, teas/coffee/misc, spices, cleaning stuff, silverware, handy tools, one for my hand mixer/other misc kitchen items and a junk drawer.  Don't ask what's in that, because you never know what you'll find.

On the counters, I keep my mixer, can opener, toaster, microwave, canisters, coffee maker, a coffee mug rack, basket full of kitchen towels (I use those more than paper towels) and a tall glass filled with drinking straws.


----------



## Claire (Apr 23, 2012)

Things I use only once a year, or seasonally, go into the cellar on some shelves down there.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2012)

We have a floor the ceiling pantry which needs to be re-organized. Dh has completely made a mess in there as well as my or should I say his kitchen???? Argggh I had to go and get sick, Ever had a mn man handle your freezer throwing out every thing he thinks has been there too long?All my frozen garlic and parsley Yea gods the man is a menace!!! anywho the garage is lined with cabnets to hold anything we don't use often or is to large wo fit in the house pantry.Things are getting a tad crowded so a good chuck in the garbage is going to happen soon.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

Most of my kitchen stuff is jammed into my small kitchen. We put two Ikea shelving units in the kitchen to help. A bit of overflow is in the basement, as is the chest freezer.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

Good Question ! 

In Madrid Capital at the Loft:  actually for a small yet quite modern duplex 2 bedrm rental, the kitchen has excellent cabinetry. The Vet had put up shelving, however, this is not for pots or pans !  They are to house the Ceramic Chefs ... and The Gastronomy, Wine & Travel Books ... 

In Gargano, Puglia: The kitch is quite large, and thus, I also have quite good storage. 

As we do not cook daily, as we live in the Mediterranean, where we have Tapas and Antipasti or Meze culture; and we work until 20.00 hrs. and thus, we eat alot later, we prefer to have a round of wines & a light bite to share. Our lunches are quite a bit bigger than a typical USA lunch, a sandwich for example. Here lunch is the MAIN meal, a 1st or starter and main entreè and then, café and fruit or dessert ... 

Thanks for posting. Good question.
Margi.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a pantry that is full and smaller closet with shelves that housed a portable dish washer at one time. We call that one "The bad kid closet" since we joke with the kids about being locked in there. I also store entertaining dishes in another closet lined with shelves. I could still use more space!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I have a pantry that is full and smaller closet with shelves that housed a portable dish washer at one time. We call that one "The bad kid closet" since we joke with the kids about being locked in there. I also store entertaining dishes in another closet lined with shelves. I could still use more space!


 I store my Christmas china (Spode) and my china in dish "holders" and those are in drawers under the window seat. I have to restrict how many sets of dishes I have (5) because my mom has 6 sets and I'll end up with a couple of those someday...I guess.


----------



## slett (Apr 24, 2012)

In the linen closet, in the basement, in the pantry even in the garage for the more seldom used items!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 24, 2012)

Last year, we did a major cleaning/decluttering. Bread machine, magic bullet, smoothie maker, and all the other junk DW thought was a necessity at one time is now gone. The only gadgets I have on the counter are the espresso machine and food processor. The only things we store that aren't in the kitchen are a couple of electric roasters and a chafing dish, and I keep those on a metal shelf in the basement.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Last year, we did a major cleaning/decluttering. Bread machine, magic bullet, smoothie maker, and all the other junk DW thought was a necessity at one time is now gone. The only gadgets I have on the counter are the espresso machine and food processor. The only things we store that aren't in the kitchen are a couple of electric roasters and a chafing dish, and I keep those on a metal shelf in the basement.


Steve--I gather you are out of the "he/she with the most toys wins" contest? $20,000 is the prize (or so I heard). I can't find the link right now...I'm in contention , and I think Dawglover is right up there with me...


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 24, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Steve--I gather you are out of the "he/she with the most toys wins" contest? $20,000 is the prize (or so I heard). I can't find the link right now...I'm in contention , and I think Dawglover is right up there with me...



I agree, CWS!  Sorry to lose you, Steve!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I agree, CWS!  Sorry to lose you, Steve!


Can you find the link--I know I have to check off a few more boxes...but can't find the link....Gotta get closer to FrankZ!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 24, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Can you find the link--I know I have to check off a few more boxes...but can't find the link....Gotta get closer to FrankZ!



 I think you have me beat by the number of freezers, CW!


----------



## roadfix (Apr 24, 2012)

We store a lot of large kitchen items in the garage, along with overflows from every other room in the house.  Our 2 car garage is one big storage room.....no room for vehicles....lol....   It's been that way since we bought the house 20 years ago...lol....Everything got dumped in the garage.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 24, 2012)

Imagine I have two kitchens in one. What a pain, with double of everything. I need a bigger house.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 24, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Imagine I have two kitchens in one. What a pain, with double of everything. I need a bigger house.



Oh, that's right, Charlie, you keep a Kosher kitchen, doubles.


----------



## Leolady (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, excess kitchenware from the kitchen gets stored on shelves in my garage also.

And the garage is where my 3 freezers, and extra refrigerator live.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Steve--I gather you are out of the "he/she with the most toys wins" contest? $20,000 is the prize (or so I heard). I can't find the link right now...I'm in contention , and I think Dawglover is right up there with me...


No, I'm definitely not a gadget guy when it comes to kitchen stuff (home entertainment is another story, though). I'm always trying to give things away. If you need extra stuff to help you win, let me know. I'll be happy to donate to the cause.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, that's right, Charlie, you keep a Kosher kitchen, doubles.


I'm threatening to put a 2nd kitchen in the basement...but I get so tired of running up and down the stairs...my dream house would be mostly kitchen...since that's where I seem to spend all of my time when I'm not with the chickens or at my desk....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2012)

My dream house is a kitchen with a bath attached...I guess a cubby for sleeping.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a very small kitchen & no dining room. So small in fact that we got rid of our kitchen table.  I have muffin pans, cake pans, some pots & pans hanging on the wall in the laundry room. Also installed some shelves high enough to walk under in the laundry room for my favorite frying pans. The laundry room is also home to a small cheap China cabinet / hutch.  In our office there are a few book shelves with extra space where a pretty pitcher or mug might be used here & there for bookends.  I have two large bookshelves in the kitchen, both on wheels, one in front of the other that I have appliances & odd cook/bakeware.  I have to roll the front one out of the way when I want anything from the back shelf. Then ... my Dad lives next door. BAHAHAHAHA! His second back porch has been built into a room & houses any kitchen gadgets or cookware too large or seldom used until I need it.  We need to just build us a new house so this mess can take over & the whole place will be a kitchen. Then maybe I could install a commercial walk in fridge & freezer.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My dream house is a kitchen with a bath attached...I guess a cubby for sleeping.


 
My wifes family in Maine have a small bathroom right off the dining room table which is full of people the entire time the famiy visits. After the 3rd or 4th time she interupted me while contemplating the meaning of life. I threatened to drive back to the by myself and fly home to CA by myself.
I could have sat in on a game of poker the bathroom is so close. NEVER DO I WANT A BATH OFF THE KITCHEN!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> My wifes family in Maine have a small bathroom right off the dining room table which is full of people the entire time the famiy visits. After the 3rd or 4th time she interupted me while contemplating the meaning of life. I threatened to drive back to the by myself and fly home to CA by myself.
> I could have sat in on a game of poker the bathroom is so close. NEVER DO I WANT A BATH OFF THE KITCHEN!



LOL!  If I get the kitchen I want, you can bet I'd be getting the bathroom I want, too!  Aside from those two rooms, the rest of the house is just...there.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 25, 2012)

My dream kitchen would be a big beautiful kitchen with all high end appliances, there would be a swinging door that leads to a commercial kitchen right behind it with a big Blodgett convection oven, a stone pizza oven, rolling racks to hold sheet pans, deli slicer and a big 3 compartment sink.  Lots of stainless steel counter space and a big marble slab for rolling out pastry.

Can you tell that I've thought about it?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My dream house is a kitchen with a bath attached...I guess a cubby for sleeping.


PF-- Do you have the architectural drawings? I seem to have misplaced mine moving to the farm (and now moving back to the non-dream house).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> PF-- Do you have the architectural drawings? I seem to have misplaced mine moving to the farm (and now moving back to the non-dream house).



No, but I have notebooks filled with graph paper and my scribbles.


----------

